# How do I sell shares in a Canadian company?



## geekdog (18 January 2011)

With the recent Andean Resource merger with Goldcorp Inc I was awarded some shares in Goldcorp Inc. Now I am trying to work out how I can sell these shares. They are a Canadian company, and I have no idea how I go about this. I am assuming I need to somehow transfer the shares to a stock broker and then sell them through the broker.

If anyone can provide some advice or guidance in the right direction it would be appreciated.


----------



## geekdog (24 January 2011)

*Selling canadian shares*

With the recent Andean Resource merger with Goldcorp Inc I was awarded some shares in Goldcorp Inc. Now I am trying to work out how I can sell these shares. They are a Canadian company, and I have no idea how I go about this. I am assuming I need to somehow transfer the shares to a stock broker and then sell them through the broker.

If anyone can provide some advice or guidance in the right direction it would be appreciated.


----------



## tothemax6 (24 January 2011)

geekdog said:


> With the recent Andean Resource merger with Goldcorp Inc I was awarded some shares in Goldcorp Inc. Now I am trying to work out how I can sell these shares. They are a Canadian company, and I have no idea how I go about this. I am assuming I need to somehow transfer the shares to a stock broker and then sell them through the broker.
> 
> If anyone can provide some advice or guidance in the right direction it would be appreciated.



Since they are listed on the Toronto stock exchange, you should probably contact a Canadian broker with the details of the shares and ask them what to do to sell them.


----------



## damdam (1 February 2011)

trying to work this out for a client at the moment..

Looks like the shares went from either your broker or Computershare to CIBC Mellon in Canada who act as the transfer agent (ie share registry) for GoldCorp.

The paperwork you recieved post the 30 Dec scheme of arrangement should have the new holder number on it. Then its a matter of having a international trading account open. You could use a canadian broker or a domestic one which offers trading on international exchanges. At my work we are set-up for international trading but i will have to transfer the stock to our custodian before we can sell it. Usually just a signed client request is sufficient..

Will advise how i go... the email i sent them says its up to 5 business days to respond.. awesome.. ( thats 4 a month..!)


----------



## damdam (8 February 2011)

yep, contact CIBC Mellon for shareholder reference number then transfer to broker to sell


----------

